# maternity cash grant



## rebeca (26 Apr 2010)

Hello,

maybe somebody knows what is maternity cash grand.
I know that you can get if you are medical card holder, but i don't understant is it one payment for 10 Eur, or it is paid ones for some month?



thanks


----------



## gipimann (26 Apr 2010)

It's a once-off payment.


----------

